# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  How to use?

## taraf

What is your favorite color when using the monitor? Experience the convenience of using smart tools. The white screen will be suitable when you play games or work. Many color for your choose.
Moderate white screen will be suitable for you to work and play games
Set the color screen to your favorite. Your eyes will not be tired when looking at the screen for a long time.
The black screen helps you relax when using the computer too much.

----------

